# 2005 merc 25 2stroke tell tale water hot



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Put the Tsat back in, the water coming from the tell tale on the engine will be hot, as it passes through the head. It will not have much pressure until the engine comes above idle. 

But it should still be pissing at idle.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I believe the tstat allows the impeller to build pressure - causing a stream not a trickle.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Put the tstat back in.

the water coming out of those will be hot, it's normal.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys.. I put it back in.


----------

